# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Фото: Harley-Davidson WLA 45" Flathead

## Д.Срибный

http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/auto/..._wla/index.htm

По крайней мере, я так думаю, что это WLA 45" :-)

----------

